# Crate meme



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

PPPsssssstttttt.... 
It's not the dog's fault.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

How about trying something novel and ..... train the dog?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I love this meme. Usually I get a bunch of answers about why they don’t and I walk away.


----------

